# old world look



## parkers5150 (Dec 27, 2010)

Good morning guys and gals. Last night i posted an intro and did some unfruitful searching for the following inquiry. I have a perspective job that involves fabrication, finish, and installation of 1o exterior window shutters. The house is a new custom with a Tuscan style architecture.
The perspective client wants an old world look, so for the finish i would like to incorporate some "crackle" in the distressed look. My concern is that in most of the info i have found, the process involves Elmers. since this is an exterior application, should i be concerned with fact that Elmers is not waterproof?? I read an article in Paint Pro, a guy named Steve Corbett mentioned using a concrete glue?? If I use Elmers, does it just come down to the finish coat??? If I where to use Titebond 111 (waterproof) would it not react with the paint for the crackle affect??? and if not is there a paint that would?? Hope you guys can put me on the right track


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Check out Old Village and Old Century paints. They are formulated to resemble to the finish of old paints. They should have crackling mediums that you will need to get the look you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like fun, but not my area of expertise. 
Good luck!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Sherwin Williams sells a crackle medium, don't know if it will work well exposed to the elements.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Its all about the finish coat. Doesn't matter that its inside or out. I use a crackle medium, you can use elmers if you want to. Poly clear or Marine Spar...

Of course, I err on the side of overkill...


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

A crackle medium is a better way to go rather than glue. You can get different crackles that create different size and types (i.e. porcelain, eggshell, etc.) I agree that the finish coat is important but then again, you don't want a cheap product that will loosen from the substrate, so you're 'effect' should be quality too. Try buying from Faux Finish supply houses/studios. Should be plenty in your part of the country, but most will ship no matter where you live. Try fauxbykathy.com too.

Hope this helps.
-D


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 27, 2010)

i've got all my base coats done. Tomorrow i'm gonna pick up some crackle medium and do some side by side with Titebond hide glue. I'll let you guys know how it turns out. another question though. before the final clear coat, i want to give it the aged look. gel stain??? tinted glaze??? which is better and why??


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

parkers5150 said:


> i've got all my base coats done. Tomorrow i'm gonna pick up some crackle medium and do some side by side with Titebond hide glue. I'll let you guys know how it turns out. another question though. before the final clear coat, i want to give it the aged look. gel stain??? tinted glaze??? which is better and why??


Not my area either but snap off some pics of the finish and post them here. :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

parkers5150 said:


> i've got all my base coats done. Tomorrow i'm gonna pick up some crackle medium and do some side by side with Titebond hide glue. I'll let you guys know how it turns out. another question though. before the final clear coat, i want to give it the aged look. gel stain??? tinted glaze??? which is better and why??


Different looks with both. I always seem to go to the gel stain. Seems to be more forgiving, easier to control, and has a better look, but thats just my opinion. Ive antiqued alot of cabinets, and tried both glaze and gel stain. People always seem to prefer the look of the stained samples over the glazed ones.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Last spring I did about 3000 sq. ft. of crackle to look like aged varnish. In the process I tried most materials you can buy, ancient chemicals and all those titebond/ rabbit glue recipes. The hide glue works but is not consistant. The best was "Weathered Wood Crackle" from Michaels. The use of a hair dryer when applying your top color makes larger cracks/and insures more cracks but dosnt have to be used. Also how thick you put it on effects the size. 
BUT....no matter what you use, like others are saying, its the top coat that matters. And you have to go oil as any thing waterbased opens the crack medium again. So even your aging look (gel stain) should be oil base.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

They will both give you the look your going for just remember that the gel stain will take longer to dry before you can topcoat.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 27, 2010)

thank you very much!!! i will def post pics of results


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 27, 2010)

well here in cali its a rainy day schedule. Between that and the bad back I figured i'd rock some crackle samples. The Hide glue that I purchased was hard??? and niether the local paint store or big box had crackle medium. I ended up purchasing at Miachaels, a kit Crackle Coat aged wood look by a co. named Plaid. the kit actually came with an antiquing medium. so far the crackle medium works killer!!! i'll post pics probably early next week, iwanna do some hide glue for comparison.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Telling ya, I tried every product out there.....probably did about 25 combinations of samples. Weathered Wood by Deco Art. Was the best, could allow to dry instead of timing tackiness, and could dilute with 50% water and it still worked great. Only problem is it comes in 8 oz bottles. I contacted the company and they wouldnt help. I went through 3 gals of the stuff.

Plaid stuff was not bad but not as good.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 27, 2010)

roaddog, what where your findings with simple Hide glue?? seems it would be the most cost effective if it is indeed effective.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Cost effective it is. I found a lack of consistency. And control. I did try a mix of it in the weathered wood stuff to extend the product and things worked well with that. Hide glue is an old way to do this but for what I was doing I wanted a consistent size of crackle. Hide glue is really effected by how thick its applied also. Are these being done exterior or are you bringing them into a shop? Without knowing exactly the look you want......it might work well for you.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 27, 2010)

if i get the job i will be building them outside on my property. i'm not necessarily looking for anything consistant as i intend to hand distress each individual piece. In fact, for my mock ups i only hit random sections with the crackle, some places thick others thin. i'm gonna rag and brush some brown gel stain over the final paint coat. for the mock ups i got four diff colors and just mixed color combos and fllip flopped base and top coats. thanks for your input so far!!!


----------



## saveonpainting (Mar 17, 2010)

you could distress your coating for that kinda look, a stonewash finish might do it


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 27, 2010)

well I got the job!! i will post a pic of the mock up that the clients loved:clap: I'm gonna do a trial with the Hide glue before production to see if i want to go that direction


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Its best to do the job the same as the mock up. Or at least with the same....exact same results. I've seen jobs go bad when companies change from the mock up that clients approved and it wasnt the same on the finish..

Looking forward to pics!


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

Adicolor has a good crackle medium, and a exterior dead flat varnish that will work for you.


----------



## muralchemy (Dec 27, 2010)

*rustic shutters with old world look*

I gave it a try... what do you think?
I used a deep red paint, hide glue, white paint, and then a gel stain... my husband built me the little shutter for me to experiment on. He also had extra hinges he pulled off of a job he did a few months ago. 

http://muralchemy.com/shutter.jpg

Have you finished your job? Would love to see the finished product! Im also in San Diego and would love to see them first hand if thats possible


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks GREAT Anna


----------

